# I need a source for a basswood Jar.



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

I recently entered a chip carved basswood jar in a national contest at a museum in Deborah IA. I chipped it while recuperating from an ankle replacement. Actually it was carved on a whim and my wife claimed it for her urn. LOL









I would like to find another Jar similar to this one to expand my knowledge of chipping on a curve surface.

I originally purchased the jar at the same Museum where it is being displayed, However that was a long time ago and they do not have them in stock. I have checked numerous sites and I can not find anything even close.

I do not have a lathe. I have not intention of purchasing one.

If there is anyone here that has information about where I can find one I would be very grateful.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That looks like a one of a kind piece. So did you make that jar or buy that jar. 
Your post is very confusing


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

He bought the jar then did the carving is how I read it. He would like to get one to carve again. 
Yes?


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Give the size etc. you might get some one to turn it for you.
Didn't see the scale, so5-6" tall by 7-8" across?


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

I purchased the jar from the museum years ago. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

> Give the size etc. you might get some one to turn it for you.
> Didn t see the scale, so5-6" tall by 7-8" across?
> 
> - Fresch


Yes it is very close to that size.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

See if there is a local turning club in your community.


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

I will so that. thank you


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

There are several turners on this site that would probably be willing to turn you a lidded bowl like that for the cost of the wood, shipping and their time. I would offer but, I've never done a lidded vessel and don't really have time anyway… Plus, I don't have access to Basswood in that size locally. Though I'm sure it can be had online


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

Thanks. I will hold off and see if the carving sells after Nordic Fest is over.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

The basswood blank would probably be done as a glue-up. Would it need to be hollowed out? Someone with a wood lathe with indexing head could give you a chip carving blank with good reference lines.


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

I can get blocks of Bass wood at the local saw mill. But at this point I will wait for a while.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Can't help you on the jar, but congratulations on a wonderful piece!!

Be sure to sign and date the bottom ;-)


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

Thank you for the compliment. I do that on all my carvings and other one off pieces. My grandmother told me when I was very young "always sign your work!".


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

Update. The item did not win a prize but it did sell. So now can some one point me to a person that could make me a new bowl (s), I could provide the blank but as I originally said I do not have a lave. I will also look for a turning club in the area of Dekalb IL or Rockford IL or Elgin IL


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This place has basswood blocks. http://www.nationalbalsa.com/category_s/242.htm


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Excellent work on the chip carving! You can also get basswood blanks in any size you want from Heinecke at http://www.heineckewood.com/

Claude


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

RickBarber- Have you ever found someone to turn the lidded basswood bowl for you?

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/398425


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

No I have not. Do you have a person that can do it?


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

And by the way, your carving is awesome.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> And by the way, your carving is awesome.
> 
> - RickBarber


Thanks - It's not a lidded jar, but I have made some in the past. I'm currently trying to finish a woodcarving, but there should be some active woodturner out there - that just might happen upon this discussion. . .


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Proto type. 1st time turning basswood. Probably a little smaller than you need/want. 4 3/4 high for bottom, 1 3/4 high for lid. 5 1/4 od. Is this heading down the correct path?


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

Yes that is the right direction. It looks great.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you glue up a larger blank? 6" was the biggest width I could get, if I get to owl hardwood they may have wider. 8"-10"would fit the bill.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Owl has 10" wide, but only stocks 16/4, 4" thick. No large turning blanks.


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

I have not yet. But I did talk to Kirtland sawmill a while back that they had 8 wide by 4 thick. I will call them again today and see if they still have it. That could make an 8 inch blank and they also said they have 8 by 2 that would work for a lid. I will get back to you soon.

Did I say thank you for your effort yet? If not then thank you very much.
Rick


----------



## RickBarber (May 26, 2019)

The blank is not quite f inches thick. But I can get 8 feet of it. So I will head over they Wednesday. Im not going out in a show store. And the mill is 5 miles west of me. I will make the glue up and we will be all set!!!


----------

